# Chao plush! :P



## tenkai (Aug 9, 2012)

http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o600/Shikustar/?action=view&current=photo1-1.jpg

this was a patern i got from deviant art. hope you guys like it


----------



## ouch123 (Aug 12, 2012)

The one on the right looks like it came straight from a horror movie. Tails Doll anyone?

On another note, good job, looks good.


----------



## tenkai (Aug 13, 2012)

haha glad you liked it  btw i made a p-chan plush maybe ill put the pick up tommorrow


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

You are really good at this 
Nice


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cool stuff, they look retail-quality!


----------



## tenkai (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! here are some more!

P-Chan:
http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o600/Shikustar/?action=view&current=photo2.jpg

Amaterasu:
http://s1149.photobucket.com/albums/o600/Shikustar/?action=view&current=photo3.jpg

tell me what you think, harsh criticism welcomed!
have any recommendations? i might do a plush if i know them


----------



## Black-Ice (Aug 13, 2012)

Have you ever considered selling them? You could do well with a mini plush business in your area


----------



## tenkai (Aug 13, 2012)

Black-Ice said:


> Have you ever considered selling them? You could do well with a mini plush business in your area



thanks black-ice, yes i have considered it but i hate giving my creations away for some reason. if i did sell it though, i wouldn't sell it for these ridiculous prices i see online all the time "cough" $100 dollars "cough".


----------

